# Seeking advice on using an employer of record in Spain to keep Beckham Law benefits



## Folgueiras (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi All, 

I've been trawling through the forum but couldn't find much help regarding my specific situation, though I can't believe I'm the only one having this issue. I hope somebody can help!

My situation is the following, I've moved to Spain about 3 years ago and transferred from a UK-based company to their Spanish subsidiary. Within the first 6 months, I applied successfully for the special tax scheme aka Beckham Law. I have since moved company, which is also based in Spain and could therefore keep the tax benefits. But now I have an offer from a UK-based company that doesn't have a Spanish subsidiary. This would mean that if I accept I would lose the Beckham Law tax benefits and would on top have to pay taxes for the entire year as if I never had those benefits. Hence, when the next declaracion de la renta is due, I have to pay back lots of money to the taxman. 

In order to avoid this, I was told by a lawyer that there is a way around this by using an employer of record (EOR) or a professional employment organisation (PEO) or a global employment organisation (GEO) - all three are very similar though have slight differences regarding the number of services they offer. Essentially, such a company takes on the legal responsibility of employing staff on behalf of, in this case, a UK organization and handles the payroll/HR stuff according to the domestic laws. This means that officially the employee will be registered as an employee of the EOR/PEO/GEO, however, he or she will carry out the duties as if he were registered under your enterprise. That would be the ideal scenario for me, as I could keep my tax benefits because I'd be still employed by a Spanish company. 

My potential future employer in the UK is looking into this, but it's taking them ages. Hence, I was wondering if anybody here has been in a similar situation and has taken this route? I would really appreciate hearing from you if you have any experience with the above option, what the advantages and drawbacks are and which EOR/PEO/GEO was used. 

Thanks a lot in advance for your replies!


----------



## jsarat (11 mo ago)

Folgueiras said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been trawling through the forum but couldn't find much help regarding my specific situation, though I can't believe I'm the only one having this issue. I hope somebody can help!
> 
> ...


Hey, I saw your message and I am looking to exactly as the same set-up, using an EOR set-up as to take benefit from the Beckham Law. Were you able to successfully achieve it?


----------



## Folgueiras (Jul 29, 2021)

jsarat said:


> Hey, I saw your message and I am looking to exactly as the same set-up, using an EOR set-up as to take benefit from the Beckham Law. Were you able to successfully achieve it?


Hi, I was successful indeed. But it took until last week to sign the contract! In a nutshell, there are plenty of cowboys around that promise the world but don't deliver. 
The EoR my new employer is using now is called Papaya Global and here is a summary of Spain-specific facts for employers and employees. Spain 
I can also confirm that if you have successfully applied for the Beckham Law, all you need to do is provide a copy of the paper that confirms this to them and they will adjust your payroll accordingly. If you haven't applied for it, let me know and I can recommend somebody who helped me with it.
I hope the above was helpful. If you have any more questions, let me know.
Good luck!


----------



## jsarat (11 mo ago)

Folgueiras said:


> Hi, I was successful indeed. But it took until last week to sign the contract! In a nutshell, there are plenty of cowboys around that promise the world but don't deliver.
> The EoR my new employer is using now is called Papaya Global and here is a summary of Spain-specific facts for employers and employees. Spain
> I can also confirm that if you have successfully applied for the Beckham Law, all you need to do is provide a copy of the paper that confirms this to them and they will adjust your payroll accordingly. If you haven't applied for it, let me know and I can recommend somebody who helped me with it.
> I hope the above was helpful. If you have any more questions, let me know.
> Good luck!


Morning very much appreciates the prompt response here and your support as there are indeed a lot of CowBoys looking for quick buck. 

Glad to hear that EoR is "compliant" with Buckham Law. This is good news. I would be very happy to take on your offer and be introduced to the person that helped you in that process..

Thank you very much.


----------



## Folgueiras (Jul 29, 2021)

jsarat said:


> Morning very much appreciates the prompt response here and your support as there are indeed a lot of CowBoys looking for quick buck.
> 
> Glad to hear that EoR is "compliant" with Buckham Law. This is good news. I would be very happy to take on your offer and be introduced to the person that helped you in that process..
> 
> Thank you very much.


You are welcome! I'm glad to help and really happy that all the pain I had to go through can be avoided by somebody else.
Do I understand you correctly in that you haven't applied for the Beckham Law yet? The person that can help you with the Beckham Law application is not affiliated with the EoR. But he was also the one pointing me to the EoR solution. I can introduce you to him.

Though if you have sorted the Beckham Law part already, I can introduce you to my contact at Papaya Global, which could speed up the process as well.

Just let me know which stage you are at right now and I introduce you to the right person that helped me.


----------



## jsarat (11 mo ago)

Your are a star. Thanks  

Yes you are right. I have not yet started the process. I am planning to expatriate myself (and my family) this summer to Madrid, and just keen to ensure I have the right set-up as to leverage Beckham Law, as my future employer has not entity in Spain, and I will be the first to “scout” the market.

I am familiar with EoR and actually already worked with Papaya in the past. However I would love to talk to the lawyer that advised you on the Beckham Law scope ans possibility, such as EoR, as to give me the certainty needed to confirm my expatriation while leveraging on the Beckham Law. 

Hope that makes sense, and thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Folgueiras (Jul 29, 2021)

jsarat said:


> Your are a star. Thanks
> 
> Yes you are right. I have not yet started the process. I am planning to expatriate myself (and my family) this summer to Madrid, and just keen to ensure I have the right set-up as to leverage Beckham Law, as my future employer has not entity in Spain, and I will be the first to “scout” the market.
> 
> ...


The lawyer I was talking about is called Rául González Weber and is based in Barcelona. You can find out more about him and his business on his website lexbeckham.com
Please be so kind and mention my name, Hubert, when you get in touch. He has helped me and I want him to know that I'm trying to help him as well. 
Take care!


----------



## jsarat (11 mo ago)

Not surprisingly he is the person I am talking to... Great guy.


----------



## jjacobsen (10 mo ago)

jsarat said:


> Morning very much appreciates the prompt response here and your support as there are indeed a lot of CowBoys looking for quick buck.
> 
> Glad to hear that EoR is "compliant" with Buckham Law. This is good news. I would be very happy to take on your offer and be introduced to the person that helped you in that process..
> 
> Thank you very much.


Hi jsarat,
I'm keen to hear how you solved this. I'm currently working for a Spanish company but have been offered a job with a UK based company. I have contacted several EOR companies to see if they could help in terms if Beckham tax, but the charge I've been quoted exceeds what I'll pay in normal Spanish income tax. I also spoke to Raúl, the lawyer that was recommended but he wouldn't recommend any EOR company since he didn't get paid. I must admit the information he provided was not worth the EUR 3 per minute fee he charges, but that of course just my opinion. So if you can recommend a company who charge a fair price for providing a local contract (Beckham tax) then I'll appreciate if you would share the contact details. Many thanks


----------



## Ade77 (9 mo ago)

Folgueiras said:


> The lawyer I was talking about is called Rául González Weber and is based in Barcelona. You can find out more about him and his business on his website lexbeckham.com
> Please be so kind and mention my name, Hubert, when you get in touch. He has helped me and I want him to know that I'm trying to help him as well.
> Take care!


Hi there I am in the same situation I have an opportunity to move to Spain using an EOR but I have been based in the UK for almost 10 years. 
Would you be keen in having an informal conversation with me. I am going crazy looking for advice. But tax advisors are only interested in rich wealthy people that they can get thousands of £££ from. Not just in the small individuals trying to get the process right. 
The EOR my UK company will use is DEEL. Not sure if you've heard of them.
Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## Ade77 (9 mo ago)

Ade77 said:


> Hi there I am in the same situation I have an opportunity to move to Spain using an EOR but I have been based in the UK for almost 10 years.
> Would you be keen in having an informal conversation with me. I am going crazy looking for advice. But tax advisors are only interested in rich wealthy people that they can get thousands of £££ from. Not just in the small individuals trying to get the process right.
> The EOR my UK company will use is DEEL. Not sure if you've heard of them.
> Looking forward to hearing from you


Almost 12 years I meant. So I should qualify for Beckham Law right? Regardless of me being originally from Spain correct. Or can't I qualify if returning to my home country?


----------



## MattBarcelona (5 mo ago)

Ade77 said:


> Almost 12 years I meant. So I should qualify for Beckham Law right? Regardless of me being originally from Spain correct. Or can't I qualify if returning to my home country?


Hi Ade77, I just arrived in Barcelona and I will also have an EOR contract via Deel. Did the Beckham law works for you?
Thank you


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

My employer sorted everything out for me to do with Beckhams law. I didn't know it even existed before I arrived.


----------



## alexandramacias94 (2 mo ago)

Hello, hoping for a response here. I am moving to Spain and my current employer (Israel based) will rehire me through the EOR scheme probably Papaya Global or Deel. I just had a call with Deel and they told me I could not qualify for the Beckham Law. But I've read conflicting things here. Can someone tell me if they have been approved for the Beckham Law after being hired through the EOR in either of the 2 companies? Thank you so much


----------



## MattBarcelona (5 mo ago)

alexandramacias94 said:


> Hello, hoping for a response here. I am moving to Spain and my current employer (Israel based) will rehire me through the EOR scheme probably Papaya Global or Deel. I just had a call with Deel and they told me I could not qualify for the Beckham Law. But I've read conflicting things here. Can someone tell me if they have been approved for the Beckham Law after being hired through the EOR in either of the 2 companies? Thank you so much


Hi Alexandra, 

The EOR is not the one deciding wheter or not you are eligible to the Beckham law. Could you give more details about Deel answer? Did they tell you that no one can get it through Deel or did they tell you that according to your situation it won't be possible?

I am currently employed with them and even on their FAQ it is mentioned the following: 

"
*What is the Beckham Law regime?*
The Beckham Law regime applies to foreign nationals moving to Spain for work. Employees seeking this status must hold a Foreigner Identity Number (NIE) and submit application form Modelo 149to authorities. Once approved, employees should submit this document to Deel."


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

alexandramacias94 said:


> Hello, hoping for a response here. I am moving to Spain and my current employer (Israel based) will rehire me through the EOR scheme probably Papaya Global or Deel. I just had a call with Deel and they told me I could not qualify for the Beckham Law. But I've read conflicting things here. Can someone tell me if they have been approved for the Beckham Law after being hired through the EOR in either of the 2 companies? Thank you so much


Find the rules for Beckhams Law (I think are about 5) and check them one by one to see if you comply.

In fact it would be even more helpful if you could find them and then post what you position is with respect to each requirement. They we can advise you.

I have no clue what EOR "scheme probably Papaya Global or Deel" refers to. All gobbledygook to me, so perhaps you could explain.

I was able to take advantage of Beckhams Law and saved just shy of 25% on tax. Not to be sniffed at....


----------

